# A newcomers start up system



## ChrisW (Mar 8, 2013)

Was looking around on-line for mouse breeding boxes and came across these, what do you think? will these be suitable for a start?


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Rack yes, size of tubs no.
Those tubs are tiny, in my mind only suitable for lone sick animals.
Im a feeder breeder as well pet/show breeding and i had a couple of those tubs in the past, basically threw them out as they are useless size wise.

Google, lucky reptile mouse haven. These are a lab tub but you can get different sizes, ignore the mini as they are just as small as these i have a couple for transport only but the small fit a pair/trio/mum+young litter well and the large have just that bit more room for grow on or larger groups. The large are roughly the same size as the rat tubs sold in racks like the one pictured but i find the tops on thr lucky reptile ones fit better and have fewer pinch points.

Have a look at the setups thread, i posted my shed recently so you can see the tubs im talking about.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

The lucky reptile rodent cages are great. The large ( 54 x 39 x 20cm) are much bigger than i expected. 
I have ordered some small tubs too ( 46 x 29 x 15 cm) 
http://goldenmeadowstud.webs.com/apps/p ... d=14609189


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 8, 2013)

Two further options, these are larger lab type cages, would these be more suitable? If I am going to do this I want to do it properly.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Know of a few breeders who use them, mostly the bigger ones you posted second but have seen some bring mice to shows in the smaller ones.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep there the bigger ones. Perfectly fine. If they have the option of flat top instead of angled front (not the extended head room ones) then go for them as they are less gappy. If those tubs have been stacked for a while then you tend to need to strap them to get the shape back.

If you on the site im thinking of then the one i recommend is the 3rd pic down and in the single tub pics cost 12.50

Will be money well spent as they are easy to clean and check plus nice and cosy.

This has made me realise at some point or another I have now owned nearly every lab style cage going :lol: not to mention the amount of normal cages I have been through and not liked :shock:


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I personally prefer rack systems for ease of operation in both cleaning and maintaining, although purpose built racks are expensive and depending on diy skills can be built considerably cheaper.

tubs are available in a wide range of sizes and framework out of wood can be constructed quite quickly, downside to wooden framework is possibility of having extra cracks that mites will hide in, although simple to rectify using cheap plastic deli cups on the feet filled with DE also by doing so means floors can be mopped down without fear of wood rotting.

Mine are constructed in this manner and having the fixed mesh top means access to the animals is so much easier as not having to remove lids.

Also constructing ones own can incorporate automatic watering system but need to ensure that drainage holes are placed in the bottom just in case of a faulty drinker. My new mousery after doing the various modifications will have all the tubs angled slightly for this reason and a gutter will be placed under each row to remove water if a flood occurs.


----------

